
Waymo's self-driving trucks get hired to cart limestone around a Norwegian mine - mariushn
https://newatlas.com/volvo-self-driving-truck-norway-mine/57397?nowaymo
======
mariushn
Curious why everyone is at the same time so excited about Waymo (me too!), but
ignoring others which also deliver working tech. Nobody cared about same news,
but with Volvo in title:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18542136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18542136)

